# Google map



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Is there an updated version of Google map or some other app I can use to see our property?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I find that http://wego.here.com usually has newer aerial photos than Google.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Check with your tax assessor's office as well. I know many of them now keep up to date aerial images on file.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I find that http://wego.here.com usually has newer aerial photos than Google.


Hmmmm, I went there but couldn't find the aerial photos?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> Hmmmm, I went there but couldn't find the aerial photos?


You don't see the large button at the bottom right to change the map view?


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

backwoodsman7 said:


> You don't see the large button at the bottom right to change the map view?


Nope. There is a square with a button in it on the left bottom but I click on it it doesn't do anything. I'm using a tablet. Perhaps that's why?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> Nope. There is a square with a button in it on the left bottom but I click on it it doesn't do anything. I'm using a tablet. Perhaps that's why?


Oh... well then it probably sent you to the mobile site. You'll have to either request the desktop site, or download their app.

That button takes you to your current location; if it doesn't do anything, then either your tablet doesn't have GPS, or it's turned off.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I find that http://wego.here.com usually has newer aerial photos than Google.


They sure don’t like tablets there, terrible user interface.

I can bypass the app ad, but can only get to a drawn map, not a sat view at all?

Was interested in it, but not a very friendly site.

Paul


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

rambler said:


> They sure don’t like tablets there, terrible user interface.
> 
> I can bypass the app ad, but can only get to a drawn map, not a sat view at all?
> 
> ...


I couldn't figure out how to get sattelite image either. But when I zoom in, it has all my neighbors street numbers on their propertys. which is helpful. If I get someone's package or something lol


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

dmm1976 said:


> I couldn't figure out how to get sattelite image either. But when I zoom in, it has all my neighbors street numbers on their propertys. which is helpful. If I get someone's package or something lol


Same problem, but discovered that if you clicked on that right lower box, you get 4 options and the second from the bottom will give you satellite view


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

rambler said:


> They sure don’t like tablets there, terrible user interface.
> 
> I can bypass the app ad, but can only get to a drawn map, not a sat view at all?
> 
> Was interested in it, but not a very friendly site.


Well if you're going to handicap yourself by using a tablet instead of a computer, you can't really complain if something that's made mainly for a computer doesn't work quite right. As I pointed out above, if you're using a tablet, you're going to have to either tell your browser to use the desktop site, or download the app.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

po boy said:


> Same problem, but discovered that if you clicked on that right lower box, you get 4 options and the second from the bottom will give you satellite view
> View attachment 69916


I was able to download the app and it works great!! Thanks [email protected]


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> I was able to download the app and it works great!! Thanks [email protected]


Good, I was using a PC


----------

